# Rescued Pigeon On Side of the Road



## Eddie Bombay (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I feed pigeons and birds in my backyard everyday but I honestly don't know much about them. I put him in my staples copy paper box, using my george foreman grill greece catcher for his water and my cats drinking bowl for his food, I have a few questions... It seems like he can't really keep his balance. His legs look fine and when I took him in the backyard for some exercise and when I put him on the grass he couldn't fly or anything but when I raised him a few feet in the air and he went outta my hands he started to fly really high but came tumbling down (not hard though) then when I went to go get him he flew up again but once again came tumbling down... flew about 40 ft. high before he came down. I picked him up and took him back in the house and put him back in the box. Going to get him a bigger cage, but not really sure what type of cage he needs... 

Maybe he's a baby? 

Here's a pic I took of the little guy.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Eddie thanks for trying to help this little guy out. Looks like a Collard Dove, do you think you could post up a few more photos (try and resize them down to around 4x3" on screen) of him and do you think you could also post a photo of any fresh droppings (poop) he is doing.

Karyn


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a Dove.....and thank you for caring for the little guy 
I would keep him confined (cage or dog crate), and put a heating pad (set on low) covered with a towel in for him. The food looks good, but you could add a dash of salt and sugar to his drinking water (re-hydrating solution). What do his 'poops' look like - can you post a picture of them? That will tell whether he's sick or starving.
Also your location in case we have members near you.


----------



## Eddie Bombay (Aug 12, 2011)

Will definitely post images right as soon as he starts going to the restroom again. His box is clean at the moment though so no droppings yet.

He just flew across my house and back to my room I went to go put him in the box, so he can fly it's just he can't balance himself when he walks or anything. 

Sorry about the mistake, I thought he looked pudgy enough to be a pigeon. He sure has quite the belly on him though. Damn I guess I don't have any pigeons in my backyard after all, they're all doves with those rings around their neck ><

Edit: Oops as for my location i'm in Southern California in Ventura County. 

My exact location: http://maps.google.com/?ll=34.27262,-119.24237&q=34.27262,-119.24237


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Even though he is now flying, please do not let him go, as in these situations the adreniline can get up in them and althought quite ill, when it does, they can manage some flight. Can you have a look inside his mouth and see of you see any kind of growths, it should be clean and pinkish/red color.

Karyn


----------



## Eddie Bombay (Aug 12, 2011)

His mouth looks good, he finally went to the restroom.

Sorry, but I don't know how to resize the images >< 

Here's an image of his droppings. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/120535/2011-08-12%2016.31.07.jpg


----------



## Eddie Bombay (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you guys think it's his tail feather or is it normal that it's on it's left side of him? Do you think that's messing up his balance when he flys or walks around?

I took another picture


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Eddie, there may be some kind of trauma in the tail area, as this guy should not be keeping the tail in that position. Do you think you can hold him and take a photo of the tail area from the underside, kind of holding him out so we get a good view of the area. The dropping shows he has not had really any food or water, so what I would like you to do is get some stone ground whole wheat bread and tear off small pieces (about the size of a small pea, 20-25 pieces at each feeding 2-3 times a day) dip the pieces briefly into water and "pop" feed this little guy, like in the video below. You will have better luck if you wrap him in a towel, burrito style, where he is the "filling" with his head poking out one end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Also, when like this my inclination is to get them started on a broad spectrum antibiotic. Some of the kinds that will work on birds can be had from some tropical fish stores. Call around, you are looking for a med called Triple-Sulfa made by API, when you get it I will help you mix it up and give you dosing instructions. You will also need a 1cc syringe, the kind without an attached needle, these can be had at most drugs stores for about a $1.00 .

Here is a list in your area to get you started:

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&pq=ven...gc.r_pw.&fp=45b2b70f47ef0456&biw=1286&bih=717

For now best to keep him in the box, he would be more comfortable on an old towel and you can tack a piece of paper towel on top, with a few pieces of tape to make clean up easier, you can cover the top with a light piece of cloth 3/4 of the way, the 1/4 open will let light in and using a light cloth will help with this as well. They feel more secure when they have a "cave" feeling going on. Also, I would like you to use a deeper dish for seeds and have the seeds 1" deep the same for his water dish.

There is always the possibility we may be able to get you some local help, but we have to make sure we get him stable and start treatment in the meantime.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## Eddie Bombay (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Karyn, he doesn't seem to like the box although I just put him in it. Ugh I was afraid he wasn't eating or drinking any of the water or food that I left him damn... Although pop feeding looks kinda scary (never done it before) I will go ahead and do that tomorrow when I go get the bread. He's been sleeping on me all day (I had him wrapped up in a small towel (did it w/o a towel and he pooped). Basically I put him in the box he gets upset (maybe it's too small not sure). 

Another thing he's doing is when he walks basically he's walking with his upper body dragging on the ground (as if he can't keep balance) do you think that has anything to do with his tail feather? Or could it possibly be his feet.. he basically slept on me for over 5 hours until he gets tired and tries to fly off and crashes horribly into the wall/my tv/my exercise machine. 

I added a big fat comfy towel in his box hopefully he'll get comfy on that, just really sucks that he hasn't eaten at all although the food is as plain as day right in front of him and when he flaps in the box he lands in the water so he obviously feels the water along his feet.

I went ahead and got him a deeper bowl of water though thanks for the tip.


----------



## Eddie Bombay (Aug 12, 2011)

Is there a way I can tell how much water I should feed him. He just chugged a syringe full of water but I don't know how much is enough. Any help would be much appreciated thanks.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Eddie Bombay said:


> Is there a way I can tell how much water I should feed him. He just chugged a syringe full of water but I don't know how much is enough. Any help would be much appreciated thanks.


Eddie, a Pigeon/Dove typically requires 5-7% of it's body weight a day of water. So, basically 5-7mL for every 100 grams of body weight. A Done like this may weigh about 150g, so around 10ml of water a day. 

Can you describe better, by what you mean by "chugged a syringe full of water", how much and how did you give it?

Karyn


----------



## Eddie Bombay (Aug 12, 2011)

My syringe is 3 mL so he chugged one round of water feed then he drank like half of the 3 mL on the 2nd round of water before he started to spazz out as if he wasn't interested in anymore. I bought some frozen pea's and thawed them out and he ate one but not sure about the 2nd pea it looks like he definitely wasn't interested. I did put some seeds in his mouth though. Should I keep trying to force feed him peas? 

I did a quick video of him trying to take off (excuse the mess) and crashing, but you can see how he tries to walk though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq2sGplHjn4&feature=player_profilepage

He also keeps doing this with his mouth. 

That was after I pop fed him. Do you think he's dehydrated? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eby2DBAQEgs&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Eddie, the reason I asked you to give brad dipped in water was so you would no have to try and this little guy water orally *this is my fault I did not think you would do this without checking and I should have been clear not to try and do this). What you are seeing is open mouth breathing which is very indicative that he has aspirated some of the water you gave him, this is not good at all. Do you have any antibiotics around, or can you get some?

Get him into a small box, even smaller than the one you have, get him set up in a towel "donut", cover so thing are slightly darkened, and do not stress him at all.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=467722&postcount=6

Karyn


----------



## Eddie Bombay (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't have any antibiotics, will have to go grab some. Will that cure his open mouth breathing? Is there some place that can fix him up for free since he's a wild bird? Or at least have him checked...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Eddie Bombay said:


> I don't have any antibiotics, will have to go grab some. Will that cure his open mouth breathing? Is there some place that can fix him up for free since he's a wild bird? Or at least have him checked...


Eddie, he may stand his best chance with you, as with his issues and not open beak breathing, it may be felt best just to PTS this little guy (put to sleep). Since he has not died outright from this, something in our favor is that it was water and not food, as the is a chance if the amount was quite small the body will absorb this. The down side is water going from the throat/mouth area, into the lungs, is going to carry bacteria with it that could induce pneumonia. Antibiotic for humans will work, so if your friends, or family members have some around for them, their children, or even their pets, they may work. Also, depending where you are located, there are certain pet stores that carry meds that will work. I will help you mix and dose whatever you find from friends (pet store), and once I know roughly where you are I may be able to direct you on going about finding what you need.

Karyn


----------



## Eddie Bombay (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the help Karyn, but I just turned him into the Facitlity for Animal Care and Treatment. Poor little guy was really getting attached to me too and I've only had him for less then a week. Not gonna lie I was pretty effin sad, but I'm sure it was for the best. The lady over the phone (also the one who picked it up personally) assured me she was in no way going to put him to sleep at all and told me I could call her up and check up on the status of him whenever. Damn I think I can feel the pit of my stomach, so sad.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, it doesn't take very long at all, to get pretty attached and protective of them. Thanks for stepping in and giving it your best shot, I am glad you found a place that sounds like they are going to try as well to give him the time and care he needs. Please keep us updated and thanks for caring,

Karyn


----------

